# Buying Mods-Is Your Car More Show Or Go?



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

more show - eye candy, rims, body kit, stereo, TV’s, trying to upgrade any and everything you can to make your car look better or sound better to turn heads or snap necks or win at car shows, or to impress the ladies(or men if you are a woman) etc.

Or

Go - Nitrous, Supercharger, Turbo, Exhaust, Handling, Springs, Strut Bars, ECU’s, plugs, trying to upgrade any and everything you can to make you car faster or handle better etc.

What percentage would you say your car is

10% Go and 90% Show?

10% Show and 90% Go?

Or 50% Show and %50 Go 

or 

whatever percentage you think your car is......


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

100% of my upgrades are rally related.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

10% Show and 90% Go


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My old B12 was 10% rust, and 90% go.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

my ride is 80 show and 20 go


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Welllll, by your definition…

03 Altima must be 10% show and 90% go (I/E/UDP/RSB).
91 Maxima must be more 90% show and 10% go (lowered w/17’s)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

10% suck and 90% go (slow)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

my car ha i/h for go
show clears/halos /grill/ rims 
but my visors r nasty /celing fabrif bubling out / i got 1 too many dingsfrom dam parking lots i hate that so much i really do i get overly mad about dings from ppl 
so i dont know what percent mine is but its a even jumble


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

85% rust, 50% dents, 100% slow and about *-*10000% show. You have to see my car to understand.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sumpin like 50% GO (mods), 0% SHOW (B14 SE-R wheels only).... the rest? I own a Sentra, you do the math.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

well...i have rims... but they look like they could have been stock... so right now it's about 55%go 45%show... when i'm done it will be about 90% go and 10% show....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Depending on what you get, wheels could be either.
Some of these stupid 20's are show. 
But a nice set TE37s would be more "go"
I would like some 15's. Maybe 16's. not sure. But God, they are expensive.

95% go-- 5% show (tint)


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'd have to say currently it's 50/50.

Soon it will be 70/30 in favor of GO!!!muwahaha


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Sentra was something like 80% show, 20% go. The Soob is 0% show and -27% go. If/when I get a 510, I hope to do about a 50/50.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

its about 70 show, 30 go...Intake and Pulley. Tint, debadge, pedals, gauges, new small decals. It's my first year on modding my car. I am going to do it in yearly cycles after I get my income tax return.


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

70 GO 30 SHOW BABY!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

100% go. Anything I do to it is to make it faster. Though I do have wheels and it's lowered, in my eyes it's all for go go. Hopefully you'll only see my back bumper anyway.

Besides, it's not what's on the outside but what's on the inside, that counts.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Is the percentage based on money spent, or parts switched. I have more cosmetic parts, but my performance parts cost more.

Seth


----------

